# Player looking for almost any kind of group



## Zesty Gordita (Jan 19, 2011)

Heeeey people. I am currently in a campaign that is played very rarely with some of my friends (we're lucky if we play once a month) and as such, I am looking to join another campaign (most likely online). I have access to virtually all books of 3.5, pathfinder, D20 Modern, and a few others. Also I have access to campaign book series like Eberron, Forgotten Realms, etc.

I'm really easy to get along with and I'm open to playing any kind of setting and any kind of character. I'm open practically any time and any day (I have school on mondays and fridays but only from 9 to 4 EST).

PM me with invites or questions. Thanks for any and all consideration!!!


----------



## Donutboy (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you planning on being the DM?  Because in my first group, I was the one who had books so I was thrust into DM'ing.  I want to play for a change.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

You should post in the Talking the Talk thread if you wish to play and/or DM. That is where most of the gamers are.

I am currently looking for one more player in my Age of Worms (PF converted) game.

And the Living Pathfinder World has all kinds of games going. Make a character and join in.

HM


----------

